# Multicereal/multigrain



## Riveritos

Hello, 
Can I call a multicereal/multigrain bakery product "multi-obilí pekařský výrobek"? does it make sense in Czech?.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## winpoj

You probably need "multicereální".


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## JackReacher

I ´d rather use: "vícezrný"

with love Jack


----------

